# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  При царе Юдхиштхире  краснокожие племена Америки входили в единое государство?

## Валентин Шеховцов

И почему они не указаны как яваны,шабары,кхасы,млечхи,пулинды и прочие?
Была ли вообще связь жителей Америки и остального мира во времена Махабхараты?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Когда вы задаете вопросы, не относящиеся к духовной жизни и не освещенные в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, вы понуждаете нас спекулировать, а потом сами не соглашаетесь со спекулятивными ответами. Я не читал в Махабхарате о краснокожих индейцах Америки. И как нам дальше жить после этого? Духовную связь с Америкой установил Шрила Прабхупада несколько позже, привезя им послание Бхарата Варши. Так современные индейцы Америки могут узнать о Махарадже Юдхиштхире, Кришне и других.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

совсем не обязательно эти племена подчинялись Юдхиштхире, это же континент отделённый от Евраазии океанами, в отличие от других континентов.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Ведические царства существовали только в определенных частях Земли. Каких? Об этом написано в Ману Самхите: «Дваждырожденному следует жить там, где естественным образом обитает пятнистая (в некоторых переводах черная) антилопа». Т.е. существовали области (пустынные, очень холодные и пр.), где могли жить нецивилизованные люди, охотники-рыболовы-собиратели, и эти области не были средой обитания последователей Вед. Последователи Вед жили в хорошем климате. Также некоторые земли считались нежелательными, «проклятыми». 

Утренняя прогулка, Бомбей, 21.11.1975:

Прабхупада: Нет. Цивилизация означает, что они должны проживать в хорошем месте, таком, как Индия. Это цивилизация. Америка в то время, они ее игнорировали. Никто там не жил. Постепенно они продвинулись. Данные участки земли были отвергнуты.
Др. Патель: Хм?
Прабхупада: Данные участки земли, Северная Америка, были отвергнуты Ариями. Они знали об их существовании.
Др. Патель: Говорится, что они знали о Мексике.
Прабхупада: Мексика, менее развитая цивилизация. Они не арийцы. Они не арийцы.
Др. Патель: Это патала бхуми 
Прабхупада: Да. патала бхуми означает противоположность восточному полушарию.
…
…
Яшомати-Нандана: …что брат Раваны, Махиравана жил в…
Прабхупада:…Бразилии.

Prabhupada: No. Civilization means they must live in a nice place like India. That is civilization. The America in those days, they were neglecting. Nobody was living there. Gradually they advanced. Otherwise these tracts of land were rejected.
Dr. Patel: Hm?
Prabhupada: These tracts of land, North America, that was rejected by the Aryans. They knew it.
Dr. Patel: They say the Mexico was known.
Prabhupada: Mexico, they are less civilized. They are not Aryans. They are not Aryans.
Dr. Patel: That is patala bhumi.
Prabhupada: Yes. Patala bhumi means just opposite the eastern hemisphere.
…
…
Yasomati-nandana: ...that Ravana's brother, Mahiravana, was in...
Prabhupada: Brazil.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Morning Walk -- November 21, 1975, Bombay

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхуми в Ведической литературе предстаёт как личность,например она молилась об освобождении своей поверхности от засилья демонических царей.А Патала Бхуми это другая личность?Т.е. каждому континенту свой полубог?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Насколько я понимаю, как русском есть "Земля" и "земля", в английском "Earth" и "earth", также есть "Бхуми" и "бхуми" с маленькой буквы, в значении "земля". Пример:

Прабхупада: И если я останусь в Майапуре или Вриндаване - между ними нет различия. Да. Гауда-мандала-бхуми, джеба джане чинтамани, тара хой браджа-бхуми бас.

Prabhupada: And as I will remain in Mayapura or Vrndavana -- the same. Yes. Gauda-mandala-bhumi, jeba jane cintamani, tara hoy braja-bhumi bas. There is no difference. 

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Room Conversation -- October 22, 1977, Vrndavana

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А в Википедии про Махиравану насколько авторитетная информация изложена?
"Однажды во время войны Махиравана, единственный оставшийся сын Раваны, пленил Раму и его брата Лакшману и заточил их в своём дворце в Патале (подземном мире). Хануман отправился на поиски друзей и, найдя их, обнаружил, что для победы над Махираваной нужно задуть разом пять ламп.Хануман принял облик пятиликого Панчамукхи с лицами Варахи, Нарасимхи, Гаруды, Хаягривы и своим собственным.Задув лампы, он убил Махиравану и освободил Раму и Лакшману."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Про Махиравану есть в семинаре Атмататтвы прабху по Рамаяне. История, которую рассказывает Атмататтва прабху, в деталях отличается от приведенной выше. Например, Махиравана был не сыном, а двоюродным братом Раваны. И убил его не Хануман, а Господь Рамачандра.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ 4.21.12

сарватраскхалитадешах
сапта-двипаика-данда-дхрик
анйатра брахмана-кулад
анйатрачйута-готратах

*У Махараджи Притху не было соперников, и власть его простиралась на все семь островов, расположенных на поверхности Земли. Все приказы царя беспрекословно выполнялись, и ослушаться их не мог никто, кроме святых, брахманов и потомков Верховной Личности Бога [вайшнавов].*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Сапта-двипа — это семь огромных островов, или континентов, расположенных на поверхности земного шара: 1) Азия, 2) Европа, 3) Африка, 4) Северная Америка, 5) Южная Америка, 6) Австралия и 7) Океания. Современные люди полагают, что в ведические, или доисторические, времена Америка и многие другие части света еще не были открыты, но на самом деле это не так. Притху Махараджа правил миром за много тысяч лет до начала так называемой доисторической эпохи, и в этом стихе ясно сказано, что в те времена людям были известны все части света и все они находились под властью одного царя, Махараджи Притху. Столица царства Махараджи Притху, по всей видимости, располагалась в Индии, поскольку в одиннадцатом стихе этой главы сказано, что он жил в междуречье Ганги и Ямуны. Эта земля называлась Брахмавартой и состояла из областей, которые сейчас относятся к Пенджабу и Северной Индии. Из всего сказанного следует, что некогда цари Индии правили всем миром, а культура, к которой они принадлежали, была ведической.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ 4.21.12
> *У Махараджи Притху не было соперников, и власть его простиралась на все семь островов, расположенных на поверхности Земли. Все приказы царя беспрекословно выполнялись, и ослушаться их не мог никто, кроме святых, брахманов и потомков Верховной Личности Бога [вайшнавов].*
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Сапта-двипа — это семь огромных островов, или континентов, расположенных на поверхности земного шара: 1) Азия, 2) Европа, 3) Африка, 4) Северная Америка, 5) Южная Америка, 6) Австралия и 7) Океания. Современные люди полагают, что в ведические, или доисторические, времена Америка и многие другие части света еще не были открыты, но на самом деле это не так.


Из комментария не ясно о чём же говорит Прабхупада - о частях света или материках.
Океания включает ещё и Антарктиду? Как седьмым "огромным островом" может быть Океания, если по современному определению это множество островов?
Почему островом считается Европа, а не Евразия? Материк ведь более похож на _огромный_ остров, как и называет Прабхупада в комментарии континент.

"Материк — обширное пространство суши, омываемое морями и океанами. Материков *шесть*:

Евразия,
Африка,
Северная Америка,
Южная Америка,
Австралия,
Антарктида.

Существует также схожее историко-культурное понятие «части света». На материке Евразия расположены две части света — Европа и Азия, а часть света Америка включает два материка — Южную и Северную Америки. Мир разделён на *шесть* частей света:

Азия,
Европа,
Африка,
Америка,
Австралия и Океания,
Антарктика.
Иногда Океанию и Арктику выделяют в отдельные части света."

Если Америка и Автралия были известны, то какие племена их населяли? Например, в Махабхарате и Бхагаватам описаны многие народности принимавших участие в битве на Курукшетре:  "Помимо этих областей [Бхарата варши] есть ещё северные земли где живут млеччхи, о лучший из Бхарат, яваны, чины с камбоджами, даруны, сакшаддрухи и кунталы, хуны, паратаки, раманы, дашамалики и среди них живут кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры. Также шудры-абхиры, дарады, каширы, тохары, паллавы, гиригахвары, станапошики, аупаки, калинги и племена киратов, томары и хансамарги, а также карабханджаки.

Двигались ли "огромные острова" с ходом юг, согласно теории движения материков? 

Тогда действительно Европа могла быть отделенной от Азии и по настоящему была островом. Ибо на каком основании ничем географически не отделённую территорию единого материка обозначают частью света или огромным островом? 

Америка -  остров; Австралия – остров; Африка – почти остров; Азия вместе с Европой также почти остров. Почему же это цельное тело, этот огромный кусок суши, как и все прочие куски суши, окружённый со всех или почти со всех сторон водой, разделять на две части на основании совершенно иного принципа? Положена ли тут природой какая-нибудь граница? Уральский хребет занимает около половины этой границы. Какие же имеет он особые качества для того, чтобы из всех хребтов земного шара одному ему присваивать честь служить границею между двумя частями света, честь, которая во всех прочих случаях признаётся только за океанами и редко за морями? Тем более когда столица всемирного государства находилась в Индии, а народы Европы  ни в Сатью, ни в Двапара-юги ничем особым не были примечательны? Разве есть в шастрах описание Европы как огромного острова?

Или как и при Притху, жившим в сатья-югу материки не двигались и не было Пангеи, Гондваны и Сухула, объединявшего нынешние Антарктиду, Австралию и Новую Гвинею?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Судя по тому, что Прабхупада ранжировал на 1-е место Индию, и назвал Америку паталой, то острова имеется в виду не буквально острова, а области жизни (зЕмли), которые, хотя и находятся на одной планете Земля, но если рассматривать в ведической космологии, находятся по вертикальной шкале одна выше или ниже другой. Выше всех Азия - первоклассная земля, ниже Азии Европа, потом Африка и т.д. Америка, Австралия это уже патала, то есть низшие земли. Низшие земли занимают низшие люди, не арии.

И соответственно Арии - те кто имеет высшее сознание не станут жить в низщих мирах, низших землях, как, например, полубоги не станут жить ниже райских планет.

То есть, по видимому, в Сатья-Югу Арии жили только на первоклассной земле, Азии, но по мере деградации сознания самих Ариев, более низшие земли уже становились для них более пригодными для жизни, соответствовали новому, более деградированному сознанию. И поэтому Прабхупада сказал " Америка в то время, они ее игнорировали. Никто там не жил. Постепенно они продвинулись." Продвинулись. То есть, когда арии деградировали, уже Америку можно было не игнорировать и можно там жить, продвинуться в низшие земли.

Так и обычные люди, по мере деградации, постепенно продвигаются, и согласны жить и на помойке.

Насчет океанов и Урала, не важно что является границей. Это тонкие границы. Например, внутри одной земли есть горы и болота. Горы это высшие, лучшие земли, как с точки зрения сознания, так и буквально, а болота и дремучие леса, худшие. Границы в данном случае нет, она по вертикали. 

Изначальная граница тонкая, а на месте тонкой возникает грубое. Как при рождении человека грубое тело нарастает на тонкое.

Может быть с точки зрения сознания, отставание Европы от Азии не такое большое, как Америки от Европы, поэтому тонкая граница привела к тому, что образовался хребет, а не целый океан и разлом. Кстати, Европу от Америки разделяет не только океан, но и срединно-атлантический хребет, лежащий на дне атлантического океана, то есть тоже горы и плюс океан.

Из всего этого можно сделать интересные выводы, например, что с точки зрения сознания, Китай отстает от Индии намного больше, чем Европа в свою очередь, отстает от всей Азии. Просто потому, что Урал ниже, чем Гималаи.

Антарктида тоже со всех сторон окружена подводными хребтами. 

Интересно, что Индия с Австралией лежат на одной плите, то есть между ними нет гор. Но зато есть океан.

Аравийский полуостров лежит на отдельной плите, и Карибский бассейн со всей его ужасной преступностью, даже и раньше излюбленное место пиратов, тоже на отдельной плите. И американцам и мексиканцам есть куда деградировать - на Карибы,
наверное поэтому они любят туда ездить отдыхать и мечтают поселиться на старости лет.

А Североамериканская плита захватывает половину Азии, там тоже на границе лежат хребты - Верхоянский и т.д.
То есть вся Якутия, Чукотка, Магадан, Камчатка, это тоже отделено от Азии чем-то высшим (хребтом), а соединено чем-то низшим (плитой) с Северной Америкой. И разделено чем-то средним - океаном).

То есть Европа и Азия едины по низшей(плита, земля) природе и средней природе (нет разделяющего океана), но отличаются по высшей природе (горы между ними, но горы невысокие). 

Поэтому первое место, куда по выражению Прабхупады, "продвинулись" деградирующие арии, после Индии (окруженной высокими горами с одной стороны и морем с другой - на Аравийский полуостров где появились религиозные центры разных производных от вед религий, а потом уже и в населенную дикими нецивилизованными племенами Европу, по теплым побережьям вначале вновь где религиозные центры Византию, потом в Грецию, потом уже Рим, с его полным падением нравов.

Израиль, Византия, Греция это практически на широте Индии и самые меньшие препятствия к продвижению. Хороший климат. Одновременно, видимо, постепенно шло движение на север, но религиозные центры при таком движении не создавались, т.к. север это прямая деградация.
До сих пор там примитивные культы и культура ариев не проникла вообще.

То есть можно сделать такой вывод, что острова есть, их много, основных немного, крупные состоят из более мелких, границами являются горы, моря, края литосферных плит, даже климат и даже географическая широта и долгота. То, что общее, то соединяет эти острова и островки, то, что лежит между, то разъединяет.

Поэтому, будьте готовы, путешествуя, попадаете в другую землю, бхуми, может быть выше нашей (сварга бхуми) или ниже (патала бхуми), и она будет оказывать влияние на наше сознание.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Материков шесть


 Оказывается в мире существует несколько традиций разделения земель на материки и части света. Модель семи континентов популярна в Китае, Индии, Пакистане, на Филиппинах, в некоторых частях Западной Европы и в большинстве англоязычных стран, включая Австралию и Соединенное Королевство.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Почему островом считается Европа, а не Евразия? Материк ведь более похож на _огромный_ остров, как и называет Прабхупада в комментарии континент.


Двипа - «полуостров, остров», а также махадвипа «великий остров». Слово _двипа_ буквально означает «две воды» (вода с обеих сторон), полуостров, остров; дви - «два», па - «вода». _Словарь Моньер Вильямса_

Список из семи двип (саптадвип) приводится в «Махабхарате» (6.604): Джамбу, Плакша, Гомедака, Шалмали, Куша, Краунча, Шака, Пушкара. 
**************************************************************************************************************************
_Акиф Манаф Джабир_. Ведическая космология

На расстоянии 100 йоджан (800 миль) ниже обителей якшей и ракшасов находится планета Земля. Её  верхним пределом является высшая точка полёта лебедей, орлов, соколов и других крупных птиц. Итак, Земля располагается ниже Ракшасалоки.

82. Бху-мандала

Семь океанов разделяют планетную систему, называемую Бху-мандалой, на семь островов.
Островами иногда называют планеты, плавающие в космическом пространстве. Как мы знаем, в океане есть множество различных островов, точно так же и в океане космического пространства есть острова, которыми являются различные планеты, сгруппированные в четырнадцать лок. Семь различных океанов и планетных систем в совокупности представляют собой Бху-мандалу, или Бхулоку.

Острова Бху-мандалы называются Джамбу, Плакша, Шалмали, Куша, Краунча, Шака и Пушкара. Каждый последующий остров в два раза больше предыдущего, и каждый из островов окруж н со всех сторон жидкостью, за пределами которой находится следующий остров. Океаны в каждой планетной системе наполнены различными видами жидкости.

Семь океанов Бху-мандалы наполнены соответственно соленой водой, соком сахарного тростника, вином, жидким топленым маслом, молоком, йогуртом и сладкой питьевой водой. Все острова со всех сторон окружены водами океанов, и каждый из океанов по ширине равен тому острову, который он омывает.

По словам Вирарагхавы Ачарьи, ширина первого острова равна 100 000 йоджан. Одна йоджана равно 8 милям. Таким образом, ширина первого острова составляет 800 000 миль. Океан, окружающий этот остров, должен иметь такую же ширину, но по длине он должен отличаться от острова.

Бху-мандала своими очертаниями напоминает цветок лотоса, а семь е  островов сравнивают с венчиком лотоса. В самом центре этого венчика находится Джамбудвипа. На Джамбудвипе есть гора Сумеру, состоящая из чистого золота. Высота этой горы достигает 84 000 йоджан, из которых 16 000 йоджан приходятся ниже Земли. Ширина горы у вершины равна 32 000 йоджан, а у подножья — 16 000 йоджан. Эта царица гор, Сумеру, является опорой планеты Земля.

Бху-мандала простирается на такое расстояние, на какое распространяются свет и тепло, исходящие от Солнца, и с какого ещё  можно видеть Луну и все звезды.

Таким образом, планетная система под названием Бху-мандала простирается настолько, насколько распространяется свет Солнца. По данным современной науки, солнечный свет, прежде чем достичь Земли, проходит расстояние в 93 000 000 миль. Если мы будем основываться на этих данных, то эти 93 000 000 миль и будут являться длинной радиуса Бху-мандалы.

Планетная система Бху-мандала своими очертаниями похожа на цветок лотоса, а её  семь островов напоминают венчик этого цветка. Диаметр острова Джамбудвипа, который находится в самом центре венчика, равен одному миллиону йоджан (восьми миллионам миль). Остров Джамбудвипа имеет такую же круглую форму, как лепесток лотоса.
***********************************************************************************************************************************

Первым откуда пришли войны на Курукшетру спросил Дхритараштра:

Вскоре, о бык среди Бхарат, он обратился к Санджае, сыну Гавальганы: О Санджая, все эти властители земли, герои, радующиеся битве, будут сокрушать друг друга разным оружием ради обладания землею. Не ведающие покоя цари, будут сражаться, не щадя своей жизни, и приумножать численность обитателей царства Ямы. Желающие обрести земное господство, они ненавидят друг друга. Тысячи, миллионы, мириады и сонмы героев мира сошлись на Курукшетре. И я хочу услышать от тебя, о Санджая, подробно о тех странах и городах, откуда они пришли. 

_Бхишма-парва_, глава 5, Описания различных живых существ


Та часть пространства, на которой живем мы, называется Бхарата-варшей, следующая к северу за ней - Химавата-варша, а за Хемакутой расположена Хариварша. К югу от горы Нилы и северу от горы Нишадхи простирается с запада на восток, о царь, гора Мальяван, за Мальяваном гора Гандхамадана, а между ними высится шарообразная золотая гора блистающая, как утреннее солнце, подобная пламени Меру, без дыма. Известно, что глубину она уходит на восемьдесят четыре йоджаны, а в высоту на восемьдесят четыре тысячи йоджан, о владыка. Она стоит, осеняя миры, простертая ввысь, недра земли и в стороны. Подле нее расположены четыре острова: Бхадрашва, Кетумала, Джамбудвипа, иначе называемая Бхарата, и Северные Куру, обитель праведников.

_Бхишма-парва_, глава 6, Описания различных варш

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Вот что я нашел по этой теме:




> Махараджа Парикшит покорил все части Земли — Бхадрашву, Кетумалу, Бхарату, северную страну Куру, Кимпурушу и другие и обложил их правителей данью.
> 
> Комментарий: 
> Бхадрашва. Земля, расположенная недалеко от Меру Парваты и простирающаяся от Гандха-маданы Парваты до соленого океана. Описание этой варши содержится в «Махабхарате» (Бхишма-парва, 7.14–18). Ее описывал Дхритараштре Санджая.
> 
> Махараджа Юдхиштхира также завоевал эту варшу, и провинция была включена в состав его империи. Махараджа Парикшит уже был провозглашен императором всех земель, которыми правил его дед, но, когда он выехал из столицы, чтобы собрать дань с этих государств, ему все же пришлось утверждать свою власть над ними.
> 
> Кетумала. Наша Земля семью океанами разделена на семь двип. Центральная двипа, называемая Джамбудвипой, разделена на девять варш (частей) восемью гигантскими горами. Бхарата- Варша — одна из девяти вышеупомянутых варш, и Кетумала тоже относится к их числу. Говорится, что в Кетумала-Варше женщины особенно прекрасны. Эта варша тоже была покорена Арджуной. Описание этой части света приводится в «Махабхарате» (Сабха- парва, 28.6).
> 
> ...


но вопрос в том, как сопоставить эти части земли с известными нам континентами/материками? и как звали царей (или страны, народы) вне Индии. кто из них был на стороне пандавов, а кто - на стороне кауравов?

и вот:



> На раджасуя-ягье [жертвоприношении], которую устроил Махараджа Юдхиштхира, собрался весь цвет ученых и царей со всего мира. На этом великом собрании все поклонялись Господу Шри Кришне как высшей Личности Бога. Я присутствовал при этом и вспоминаю об этом событии, чтобы сосредоточить свой ум на Господе.
> 
> Комментарий: 
> Махараджа Юдхиштхира тоже бросил всем вызов, отправив таких коней по всему миру, и все правители и цари мира признали его власть и назвали его императором мира. После этого все вассалы Махараджи Юдхиштхиры были приглашены на великое жертвоприношение, раджасую. 
> 
> ШБ 1.9.41
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/9/41





> Махараджа Амбариша всегда и во всем советовался с брахманами, всем сердцем преданными Господу, и потому правил планетой Земля без всяких затруднений.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/9/4/21





> Шукадева Госвами сказал: Махараджа Амбариша, счастливейший из людей, властвовал над всем миром, состоящим из семи островов. 
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/9/4/16





> У царя Яяти было четверо младших братьев, которые от его имени правили четырьмя сторонами света. Сам Яяти, взяв в жены Деваяни, дочь Шукрачарьи, и Шармиштху, дочь Вришапарвы, стал править всей землей.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/9/18/4





> О царь Парикшит, некогда в провинции Шурасена жил царь по имени Читракету, который правил всем миром.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/14/10





> Сын Господа Брахмы, император Сваямбхува Ману, который славится своей праведностью, пребывает в Брахмаварте и правит оттуда всей землей с ее семью океанами.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/21/25





> Верховный Господь вложил в Господа Шешу способность лично служить Ему, а в царя Притху — способность править всей Землей
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/20/372





> Два великих сына Сваямбхувы Ману — Прияврата и Уттанапада — правили миром, состоявшим из семи островов, в точном соответствии с принципами религии.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/21/2





> Комментарий
> Планету Земля в этом стихе называют словом ила. Прежде Землю называли Илаврита-варшей, но со времени правления Махараджи Парикшита она известна под именем Бхарата-варши. Сначала Бхарата-варшей называли всю планету, но впоследствии так стали называть только Индию. Подобно тому как несколько лет назад Индия была разделена на Пакистан и Индостан, земля, которая некогда называлась Илаврита-варшей, позднее была поделена на множество самостоятельных государств.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/18/19





> «В этой вселенной Господь являет Себя в различных духовных формах. Они обитают и проводят Свои игры на семи островах, в каждой из девяти областей».
> Комментарий: 
> Семь островов упоминаются в «Сиддханта-широмани»:...
> 
> Семь островов (двип) называются 1)Джамбу, 2)Шака, 3)Шалмали, 4)Куша, 5)Краунча, 6)Гомеда или Плакша и 7)Пушкара. Двипами называются планеты. Космос подобен воздушному океану. Планеты представляют собой острова в океане космического пространства и потому, так же как острова в океане воды, называются двипами. Существует также девять кханд. Их названия таковы: 1)Бхарата, 2)Киннара, 3)Хари, 4)Куру, 5)Хиранмайя, 6)Рамьяка, 7)Илаврита, 8)Бхадрашва и 9)Кетумала. Все это различные части Джамбудвипы. Кхандой или варшей называется долина между двумя горами.


получается, что Парикшит (и соответственно Юддхиштхира) правил не только видимой нами Землей с 7 материками, но и Землей вне нашего видимого глобуса.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот что я нашел по этой теме:
> 
> но вопрос в том, как сопоставить эти части земли с известными нам континентами/материками? и как звали царей (или страны, народы) вне Индии. кто из них был на стороне пандавов, а кто - на стороне кауравов?
> 
> получается, что Парикшит (и соответственно Юддхиштхира) правил не только видимой нами Землей с 7 материками, но и Землей вне нашего видимого глобуса.


Возможность легких путешествий на самолетах по всей земле и средства связи сделали нам медвежью услугу.

Кришна говорит Арджуне, что вожделение - изначальный враг живого существа.

_"Арджуна сказал: О потомок Вришни, какая сила заставляет человека совершать грехи даже против его воли?Верховный Господь сказал: О Арджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. Вожделение — всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире.Как огонь покрыт дымом, зеркало — пылью, а зародыш — чревом, так и живые существа, каждое в разной степени, покрыты вожделением.Так чистое сознание живого существа, изначально обладающего совершенным знанием, оказывается во власти его вечного врага — вожделения, ненасытного и пылающего, подобно огню.Оплотом вожделения являются чувства, ум и разум. С их помощью вожделение покрывает истинное знание живого существа и повергает его в иллюзию.Поэтому, о лучший из Бхарат, прежде всего, подчинив себе чувства, вырви главный корень греха и порока [вожделение]. Срази этого врага знания и духовного совершенствования.
Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа].
О могучерукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и таким образом, духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение."
_

Вожделение это не чувство. Вожделение это то, что противоположно преданности. Поэтому и побеждается оно, как говорит Кришна с помощью погружения ума в сознание Кришны. То есть, когда ум становится подчиненным в сознании Кришны, а не руководителем.

Чувства растут из ума, а ум может быть подчиненным Кришне или самостоятельным властелином. Вне зависимости от этого, чувства возникают от контакта с объектами чувств. Например монахи думали что вожделение это чувство от контакта с женщинами. Но всё зависит не от чувств, а от положения ума. Если ум подчинен Кришне, то контакт с женщинами не является вожделением. И вообще понятие вожделения куда шире того, как его понимают обыватели, привязывая к женщинам.

Вожделение рождает насилие. Равана вожделел к Сите и насильно украл её. Но насилие не признак вожделения. Насилие может быть и не от вожделения. Рама силой победил Равану.

Человек в сознании Кришны может делать разные вещи и все они будут свободны от вожделения. Сила в сознании Кришны не является насилием над человеком, а является силой против врага человека. Гнев в сознании Кришны не является врагом человека, а является врагом врага человека. Человек в вожделенном умонастроении, что бы он ни делал в этом умонастроении, всё превращается в зло. Его вожделение является врагом ему, и также врагом всем окружающим его.

Поэтому если кто-то видит вожделение в своем ближнем, он должен помогать человеку бороться с ним, т.к. сам человек может быть полностью во власти вожделения, как в тюрьме. Нужно разбить эту тюрьму, победить охранников, и победить сам ум такого человека, и эта победа не лежит области ума. Ум не может быть низвергнут умом. Как в Библии _"И если сатана сатану изгоняет, то он разделился сам с собою: как же устоит царство его?"
_
Это сражение на всех фронтах поля битвы, и нужно, как командиру на поле, смотреть, где выигрываем, где проигрываем. Это вот и есть битва на Курукшетре, где по ту сторону все последователи адхармы, а по эту сторону последователи дхармы, Арджуна, погруженный в сознание Кришны, на колеснице, управляемой Кришной.

Арджуна не может победить Дурьодхану, прежде не победив всю его армию. Для этого у него должна быть своя армия.

_"О могучерукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и таким образом, духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение."
_
Когда армия врага разбита, и Дурьодхана взят в плен и убит, это и означает "человек обуздал ум и победил извечного врага, вожделение". На место Дурьодханы ставится Юдхиштхира, царь дхармы, ум, погруженный в сознание Кришны. Теперь уже он правит царством, и что бы он ни делал, всё приносит благо и свободно от вожделения.

То же самое и в Рамаяне. Равана убит, а на царство поставлен преданный Раме брат Раваны, Вибхишана.
Армия вожделеющего ума должны быть разбита, вожделеющий ум должен быть убит, и на его место должен быть поставлен преданный Всевышнему ум.

Если у человека вожделеющий ум, то таким человеком управляет Равана или Дурьодхана или Камса и т.д. Вот это и есть враги, а также всё их войско. И правят они не только семью островами, но и тремя мирами. Хираньякша, Хираньякашипу захватывали все три мира.

Сам человек, душа, у такого Раваны в тюрьме, как Сита, обесчестен, лишен счастья и растоптан, как Драупади, лишен власти и изгнан из царства, как Пандавы.

Сражение может вести только тот, кто сам предан Кришне, как Арджуна и Хануман. Кто не предан Кришне, даже понять не может, кто перед ним, то ли Равана, то ли "божий одуванчик". Из этой непреданности растут все виды сентиментов, когда Равану и Дурьодхану носят на руках и кормят с золотой тарелки, вместо того, чтобы рубить им головы.

Потому что те, кто не предан Кришне, они сами слуги Раваны и Дурьодханы, именно поэтому и кормят своих хозяев с ложечки и носят на руках.

Тем более они не могут сражаться со своим господином. Вначале человек должен увидеть Равану в себе, тогда он сможет увидеть Равану в другом. Когда же он победить Равану в себе, тогда он сможет понять как победить Равану в другом.

Изгнанники, находящиеся в темном лесу, наподобие изгнанных Рамы и Пандавов, не правят семью островами и тремя мирами. Во время их изгнания миром правит кто-то другой. Пока они изгнаны, пока они не цари, они и не видят всего мира и не знают его. Они даже не знают враг ли тот, кто изгнал их. Может быть он не враг, а друг, думают они. Арджуна не хочет сражаться, испытывая сентиментальные чувства к сторонникам Дурьодханы, своим родственникам.

То есть человек, находясь под управлением Дурьодханы, даже не знает, что царство его в беде, что он и оно захвачены демонами.

Он думает, что ум его вожделеющий это его друг и родственник, он думает, что Америка и Австралия и т.д., это семь островов, что высшие миры и низшие миры это где-то в далеком космосе. А сам он потерян где-то во всем этом космосе.

В Библии есть _"какая польза человеку, если он приобретет весь мир, а душе своей повредит?"_

Какая польза нам изучать про весь мир и космос с его райскими и низшими планетами, если в нашем внутреннем мире непорядок, если мы изгнаны и правит нами Дурьодхана?

Только будучи короноваными на царство, они узнают весь мир, узнают тогда, когда будут управлять им. Когда проведут жертвоприношение коня, чтобы все земли в их вселенной признали их власть и подчинились.

Для этого, под руководством Кришны, Арджуна и всё его войско должны вести сражение против целой армии Дурьодханы. И когда они победят, ум их, (погруженный в сознание Кришны), последователь дхармы, как Юдхиштхира, будет коронован на царство, проведет жертвоприношение коня, и узнает три мира и семь островов, которыми теперь правит.

Знание же о том, куда относится европа или америка или антарктида, ничего не дает человеку.

Однако эти области действительно существуют, действительно разделены горами и океанами, и находятся на разных уровнях, под влиянием различных энергий, различных царей каждая и все вместе, вся вселенная, под властью одного царя. Но это не земные цари, это силы мира, обычно мы их называем полубоги.

Поэтому, когда мы читаем, что такой-то царь правил всей вселенной или всем миром, я думаю, следует понимать это в смысле внутреннего мира, с его островами и уровнями. Сомнительно чтобы был царь, который правил всей землей в смысле планетой. Для этого элементарно нужны средства передвижения и связи. Ум, допустим, имеет доступ во все области внутренней вселенной тела, но царь, состоящий из крови и костей, не имеет доступа на удаленные земли, соответственно править ими не может.

Правление нужно понимать буквально как правление. Не так, что царь фиктивный, и просто сидит на троне, а удаленные земли делают что хотят. Нет, мы видим в ведах, если праведный царь, то климат хороший, земли родят, никто не болеет, нет преступлений, и не умирает. То есть всё зависит от царя, а не так, как мы сейчас понимаем, что царь отдельно, а погода, например, отдельно. Нет, правит значит правит. Реально правит, а не просто сидит на троне, как статуя. Такого мы в настоящее время и в обозримой истории не знаем. Но если предположить, что в прошлые эпохи были методы передвижения и связи, и что земные цари были настолько праведны, что и стихии и погода и болезни и смерти всех людей им подчинялись, тогда не удивительно, что такие цари могли править и другими планетами, но всё таки вряд ли всей вселенной. Земля не такая уж центральная планета вселенной, чтобы отсюда править. Земля это одна из планет среднего уровня. Земля это просто уровень. Есть уровни выше и ниже. Сварги и паталы. И там свои цари. Есть подуровни внутри нашего уровня. И там тоже свои цари.

То, что разные части планеты находятся под влиянием разных гун, это легко увидеть и по климату, и по влиянию этих гун на наш ум, если поездить, понаблюдать. Но всё это имеет лишь академический интерес, т.к. живем то мы не везде, а только в одном месте. В одной точке. Но вот внутри нас, целая вселенная, где собраны все три мира, семь островов, 9 областей. И там мы можем жить сразу везде. Сознание души с помощью потоков праны пронизывает все грубое и тонкое тело.

Почему же всё это нас не интересует, а больше интресует, современный Китай - это древняя Кимпуруша или не Кимпуруша? Где мы, а где китай? Почему нас не интересуют те кимпуруши, которые живут внутри нас, а интересуют те, которые за много тысяч километров?

_"и не скажут: вот, оно здесь, или: вот, там. Ибо вот, Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть"_

Вот оно, царство, внутри нас, три мира, семь островов, 9 областей, доступно и близко, неужели весь этот мир хуже того кусочка царства, что видно снаружи? Даже если мы находимся снаружи, но живем то мы внутри. 

И разве в этом нашем царстве уже порядок? Уже установлена дхарма? Разве Юдхиштхира уже коронован и все земли приняли его правителем и платят дань? Наверное нет, именно если плохо внутри, то ищут хорошее снаружи. Но если мы находим хорошее снаружи, то разве не приходим туда с тем, что плохо внутри? В какое бы хорошее место снаружи мы не пришли, мы всё равно будем находиться в том внутреннем темном лесу, а том изгнании, куда мы изгнаны Дурьодханой.

И поэтому у нас нет никакого другого варианта улучшить свое положение, кроме как победить Дурьодхану.

Чтобы узнать как победить Дурьодхану снаружи, нужно победить его внутри. Чтобы узнать, каково царство снаружи, нужно узнать каково царство внутри. Чтобы узнать каково оно внутри, нужно предаться Кришне, победить армию Дурьодханы на Курукшетре, и тогда Юдхиштхира станет править всем миром.

Все писания про человека и для человека, но зачем нам так хочется там видеть географию? Кришна говорит Арджуне, - вожделение всепожирающий враг, вырви корень греха. Но мы думаем о, вожделение, это женщины, и бегаем от женщин. А ведь это ровно то же самое, что пытаться найти внешнего Дурьодхану, и победить его во внешней битве где-то на географических просторах. Попытка искать раское царство во внешнем космосе происходит от желания убежать от внутреннего ада. Но если внутри у нас мир с установленной дхармой, служением Кришне, то этот мир настолько хорошо, что мы не станем искать внешние миры, где _"Люди в этой части Земли имеют золотистую кожу, а женщины напоминают небесных ангелов. Ее обитатели не знают болезней и горя."_

Заблуждение думать, что если мы поедем в такой мир, то и сами станем такие. Многие едут во внешнюю Индию в надежде стать как Арджуна, или, еще лучше, как гопи. Но если внутри мы не преданы Кришне, то как станем Арджуной снаружи? Если мы бросили лук внутри, то как будем сражаться снаружи? Если мы считаем внутреннего Дурьодхану другом, то как бросим вызов внешнему Дурьодхане? Если мы изгнаны в худший из лесов, то как мы надеемся узнать все три мира и жить в лучшем из миров? Если Дурьодхана правит нашим миром внутри, то как мы надеемся найти внешний мир, управляемый Юдхиштхирой?

Эта вот двойственность, это ровно попытка Арджуны сбежать с поля боя. Я не буду сражаться, о Говинда, я пойду ...изучать географию...

Да, это можно понять, мы ищем лучший мир, т.к. мы изгнаны врагом в темный лес нашей вселенной, где не видно даже солнца. Но даже у изгнанной души есть вечный доброжелатель, Кришна, и он по прежнему может стать нашим другом, может помочь нам победить, может вывести нас на свет. Кто хочет не сбежать, а победить, тому с Кришной по пути, и рано или поздно они встретятся, вечные друзья, Партха и Говинда.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Судя по тому, что Прабхупада ранжировал на 1-е место Индию, и назвал Америку паталой, то острова имеется в виду не буквально острова, а области жизни (зЕмли), которые, хотя и находятся на одной планете Земля, но если рассматривать в ведической космологии, находятся по вертикальной шкале одна выше или ниже другой. Выше всех Азия - первоклассная земля, ниже Азии Европа, потом Африка и т.д. Америка, Австралия это уже патала, то есть низшие земли. Низшие земли занимают низшие люди, не арии.


Зачем Прабхупаде сравнивать двипы с современными материками, не упоминая, что он говорит об уровнях? Тем более он в тексте указывает на отсутствие превосходства у современных географов над священными писаниями.

Если принимать порядок континентов, то Прабхупада в 1965 году прибыл из Джамбудвипы на континент Куша, а в 1971 году был в одном из городов Шакадвипы - Москве. Но сам Прабхупада почему-то не использовал санскритские географические термины, например: - Как там в Краунчавипе (Южной Америке)? 

1) Джамбу - Азия
2) Шака - Европа
3) Шалмали - Африка
4) Куша - Северная Америка
5) Краунча - Южная Америка
6) Гомеда или Плакша - Австралия 
7) Пушкара - Океания

Но чтобы убедить нынешних учёных нужны дополнительные сведения, например, если речь об Антарктиде, то это пингвины, если Америка, то это отсутствие лошадей, тигров и львов, а Австралия - кенгуру.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Кстати, Кимпуруша буквально означает прародитель Ким. Где живут потомки Кимы, мы хорошо знаем. Наверное это Кришна так шутит  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Зачем Прабхупаде сравнивать двипы с современными материками, не упоминая, что он говорит об уровнях?


Как же не упоминает? Он прямо говорит, что Америка это патала. Упоминал также, что многие земли непригодны для ариев, значит они ниже, чем Индия. 
_"Цивилизация означает, что они должны проживать в хорошем месте, таком, как Индия."_
И т.д.
Раз место названо хорошим, значит есть и плохое. Разве это не уровни?

Ну и нет же разницы между Вишну в сердце и Вишну снаружи. 

_"Сверкающая, как молния, форма Господа, на которой Дхрува Махараджа, достигший совершенства в йоге, полностью сосредоточил свой ум, внезапно исчезла. Это смутило Дхруву и вывело его из состояния медитации. Но едва он открыл глаза, как увидел, что тот же самый Верховный Господь, которого он только что созерцал в своем сердце, стоит перед ним."_

Если мы будем говорить, что Господь там или сям, мы ошибемся. Он и тут и там. Также и земли, если скажем, что они вот тут, ошибемся, они и по горизонтали, и по уровню, и тут и там.

Если мы видим только Господа в храме, разве мы видим всю истину? Если мы видим его и здесь и там, и в храме, и в сердце, мы ближе к истине. Точно так и с землей. Если будем смотреть только на внешнюю землю, не увидим истинной земли. Мы должны видеть её и здесь и там.

Поэтому да, отчасти это материки, но лишь отчасти. Ведь упомянуто же, что есть видимая, а есть невидимая часть. Как айсберг. Видно только чуть чуть. Прилетели космонавты на луну, но увидели ли они луну? И видим ли мы её с Земли? Нет. Это еще не вся луна. И не всё солнце. И не весь космос.

Именно поэтому, видимая картина отличается от описанной в ведах, что в ведах описано и внешнее и внутреннее, и видимое, и невидимое, и тонкое и грубое. Полное знание. Но мы сейчас смотрим только на видимое, и потом удивляемся, что не совпадает. Видим ли мы всего человека, когда смотрим только на внешнее тело?

Земля превратилась в корову и убегала от махараджа Притху. Это как? Гималаи превратились в корову или как? Это было бы слишком примитивно, рассматривать землю просто как материки, как камни. Это не ведический подход.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Вот что я нашел по этой теме:
> 
> _Наша Земля семью океанами разделена на семь двип. Центральная двипа, называемая Джамбудвипой, разделена на девять варш (частей) восемью гигантскими горами. Бхарата-Варша — одна из девяти вышеупомянутых варш, и Кетумала тоже относится к их числу. Говорится, что в Кетумала-Варше женщины особенно прекрасны. Эта варша тоже была покорена Арджуной. Описание этой части света приводится в «Махабхарате» (Сабха-парва, 28.6).
> _
> но вопрос в том, как сопоставить эти части земли с известными нам континентами/материками? и как звали царей (или страны, народы) вне Индии. Кто из них был на стороне пандавов, а кто - на стороне кауравов?


В описание Сабха-парвы Пандавы не пересекали океаны для военных походов в Австралию и Америку, хотя ни один материк не провозглашен необитаемым, бедным или с деградировавшим населением. А читая Бхишма-парву, складывается впечатление, что континенты во времена Санджаи были благостными, райскими, невидимыми, непохожими ни на Бхарата-варшу Юдхиштхиры, ни на современные двипы и обладали другими пространственными характеристиками.  

*Бхуми-парва* 

Описание различных двип Дхритараштра сказал: Санджая, ты рассказал мне о Джамбудвипе. Поведай же о ее протяженности и о протяженности охватывающего ее океана. Расскажи также о Шакадвипе, Кушадвипе, Шалмаладвипе и Краунчадвипе, а также, о сын Гавальганы, о Раху, Луне и Солнце. Санджая отвечал: - В мире есть много островов (двип) о царь, же расскажу тебе о семи островах, а также о Луне, Солнце и планете Paxy. О владыка людей, протяженность Джамбудвипы - восемнадцать тысяч шестьсот йоджан. 

А пространство соленого океана вдвое больше. Являя пристанище разным островам, он изобилует драгоценными каменьями и кораллами. Сейчас я вкратце опишу тебе Шакадвипу, о царь. Этот остров вдвое превосходит по размерами Джамбудвипу и также опоясан океаном, о лучший из Бхарат. На Шакадвипе изобилие праведных стран, и люди там не умирают. Откуда там взяться голоду? Терпением, прощением и силой наделены там люди. Таково краткое описание Шакадвипы, о владыка. О чем еще ты хотел бы услышать? 

Дхритараштра сказал: О Санджая, ты вкратце рассказал о Шакадвипе, теперь поведай о ней подробно, о великомудрый. 

Санджая отвечал: На этом великолепном острове, где извивается множество рек, своими высокими пиками упираются небо семь гор из драгоценных камней, о владыка. Послушай их названия. Высочайшая гора там, на которой обитают боги, мудрецы и гандхарвы, зовется Меру. 

На востоке вздымает свои выси гора Малая, где зарождаются облака и откуда они растекаются повсюду. Следующая за ней, о Кауравья, великая гора Джаладхара, где Индра ежедневно черпает кристально чистую воду, которая тому же снабжает тучи в пору дождей. Далее простирается гора Райватака: над нею в небе неизменно сияет созвездие Ревати: так установлено самим Брахмой. К северу же, властитель царей, высится огромная гора Шьяма и, поскольку она темна, жители там имеют темный цвет кожи. 

Дхритараштра сказал: Большое сомнение возникает у меня относительно того, что ты рассказал, Санджая. Как может быть, о сын возницы, что жители там имеют темный цвет кожи? 

Санджая отвечал: Жители всех материков отличается двумя цветами кожи светлый и темный, о потомок Куру, по ним различаются варны. И поскольку люди там темнокожи, о Бхарата, гора тоже имеет подобное название (Шьяма) За нею, о властитель Куру, высится гора Дургашайла, затем - Кешари, с которой веют ветерки, напоенные благоуханием цветов бакулы. 

У каждой горы протяженность в йоджанах вдвое больше, чем у предшествующей. Мудрецы описывают семь фарш, расположенные на этой двипе, о Кауравья: Махакаша-варша простирается у горы Меру, Кумудоттара-варша - у Малайских гор, за горой Джаладхарой, о царь, пролегает Сукумара-варша, у горы Райватаки - Каумара-варша, у горы Шьямы - Маниканчана-варша, у горы Кешари Мандаки-варша и седьмая Махапуман-варша. 

Как и на Джамбудвипе, о Кауравья, тот материк осеняет стоящее посредине великое дерево Шака, имеющее сходные высоту и ширину. Люди там очень праведны, они почитают то дерево и поклоняются Господу Шиве. Те места часто посещают сиддхи, чараны и небожители. Общество там, о царь, состоит из четырех сословий, и каждый верен своему долгу. 

Там не встретишь грабителя или вора: жители тех краев живут очень долго и не стареют, приумножая свой род, как стремящиеся К морю реки В пору дождей. Реки В тех местах священны, как сама Ганга, которая разделяется там на несколько потоков. Вот некоторые названия тех рек: Сукумари, Кумари, Сита, Каверака, Маханади, а также Маниджала, Чакшу и Вардханика, о потомок Куру. Сотни и тысячи прекраснейших рек со священной водою, откуда ее черпает для дождей великий Васава. 

На Шакадвипе живут четыре разновидности людей: Манасы, Машаки, Мандаги и Мриги. Манасы, о правитель, это большей частью брахманы, преданные своему долгу. Машаки - праведные кшатрии, исполняющие волю брахманов, мандаги - благочестивые вайшьи, живущие, о великий царь, своим трудом, а мриги - шудры, всегда придерживающиеся праведного поведения. Нет там царя, о владыка, ни наказания, ни преступников. Среди них царит вечный закон, и каждый исполняет свои предписанные обязанности. Вот и все, что можно сказать о Шакадвипе. 

О Кауравья, а теперь я расскажу тебе об остальных двипах, как сам о них слышал. 

В мире есть океан, чьи воды состоят из топленого масла, далее есть океан с водами йогурта, за ним постирается океан, чьи воды состоят из вина, а другой океан - из воды. 

Каждый материк (двипа) удаляющийся на север вдвое больше предыдущего, о властитель людей, и со всех сторон окружен океанами. На срединном острове возвышается большая гора под названием Гаура, состоящая из реальгара. На западном материке, о царь, высится гора, именуемая Кришной, она излюбленная обитель Господа Нараяны. Сам Кешава, незримо пребывая там, хранит ее несметные сокровища и дарует живым существам счастье.

На Кушадвипе люди почитают священную траву куша, на Шалмалидвипе люди поклоняются дереву шалмали, царь. На Краунчадвипе все четыре сословия неизменно почитают гору Махакраунча, изобилующую залежами драгоценных камней. Там же расположена гора Гоманта, хранящая в себе все металлы, где всегда пребывает всемогущий лотосоокий Господь Нараяна, Он же Хари, постоянно восхваляемый освобожденными душами. 

На Кушадвипе, властитель царей, упирается в поднебесье своими пиками гора Судхама, состоящая из кораллов. Там так- же есть неприступная гора из золота, называемая дьютиман, Kaypaвья, третья гора - Кумуда, четвертая - гора Пушпаван, пятая - Кушешая, а шестая - Харигири. Это шесть главных гор. Расстояние между ними (после каждой следующей) возрастает вдвое. Первая варша зовется Аудбхида, вторая Венумандала, третья - Суратха, четвертая - Палана, пятая варша - Дхритимат, шестая - Прабхакара и седьмая - Капила. Таковы семь последующих варш, В которых радостно проводят время боги, гандхарвы и другие обитатели Вселенной, о владыка земли. 

Обитатели этих варш не ведают смерти. Нет там нечестивцев, ни варварских племен (млеччх) жители там имеют светлый облик и изящную внешность. Об остальных двипах я расскажу, о владыка людей, все, что слышал о них. На Краунчадвипе красуется величественная гора, называемая Краунча, за Краунчей следует гора Ваманака, за ней - гора Андхакара, следующая, о царь, огромная гора Майнака, далее - прекраснейшая гора Говинда, а за ней - гора Нибида. 

Расстояние между ними (после каждой) увеличивается вдвое, потомок Куру. Теперь я расскажу тебе о расположенных там областях (варшах) У подножия горы Краунчи простирается область Кушала, у горы Ваманаки - Манонуга, следующая за Манонугой - варша Ушна. Следующая за Ушной - Праварака, за Праваракой - Андхакарака, за ней - Мунидеша, следующая - область Дундубхисвана, где обитают сиддхи и чараны, а жители там в большинстве светлокожие, повелитель людей. Таковы эти области (варши) о царь, посещаемые богами и гандхарвами. 

На Пушкарадвипе высится гора Пушкара, изобилующая драгоценными камнями. Сам владыка Вселенной пребывает там, принимая поклонение полубогов и великих риши, воздающих ему хвалу приятными сердцу речами, о повелитель. И там хранятся различные сокровища с Джамбудвипы. Жители всех этих двип славятся целомудрием, правдивостью, самообладанием, здоровьем и продолжительностью жизни и вдвое превосходят жителей каждого острова, удаляющегося на север. 

И на каждой из этих двип расположена только одна варша, и каждой из тех варш царит только одна религия. Говорится, что Сам Верховный Господь пребывает там и с воздетым жезлом возмездия всегда хранит эти двипы, о властитель людей. Он - царь, Он - источник блаженства, отец и прародитель. Он дает прибежище всем живым существам, движущимся и неподвижным. Все жители там не знают недостатка в пище, о Кауравья, которая сама собой появляется там. 

А за теми регионами, о царь, простирается обширная область, известная под названием Шама, имеющая очертание четырехугольной звезды и занимающая пространство в тридцать три мандалы. Там пребывают, о Кауравья, четыре величественных (космических) слона, почитаемые во всех мирах: Вамана, Айравата, Пундарика и Супратика, о лучший из Бхарат. Размеры каждого слона в высоту, вниз и поперек невозможно исчислить. Ветры в том пространстве дуют со всех сторон, и втягивают их в себя те слоны лотосоподобными кончиками могучих хоботов и сразу же выпускают. И воздушные потоки, Выдыхаемые космическими слонами, идут на Землю, позволяя живым существам поддерживать дыхание жизни.

Дхритараштра сказал: - О Санджая, ты подробно поведал мне о разных двипах и варшах, теперь расскажи о том, о чем ты не упомянул, о сын Гавальганы. 

Санджая отвечал: - О император, теперь послушай, я расскажу тебе о Луне и Солнце, а также о Сварбхану (Рaxу) Известно, что планета Сварбхану шарообразная, диаметр ее - двенадцать тысяч йоджан, а окружность ее, о безупречный, составляет сорок две тысячи йоджан, таково мнение древних мудрецов. 

Диаметр Луны - одиннадцать тысяч йоджан, а в окружности это ночное светило холодных лучей тридцать девять тысяч пятьсот йоджан. 

Солнце же диаметром в десять тысяч йоджан, а в окружности тридцать пять тысяч восемьсот йоджан, о потомок Бхараты. 

Планета Раху в определенное время своей громадой затмевает Луну и Солнце. 

Итак, я кратко рассказал тебе об этом, о царь. Оком знания я узрел и поведал тебе обо всем, о чем ты спрашивал меня. Я рассказал тебе о мире и об исходе его, и потому, о Кауравья, успокой сына своего Дурьодхану. Выслушав эту Бхуми-парву, о лучший из Бхарат, кшатрий обретет процветание, благочестие, долгую жизнь, славу и силу. Если царь, верный обетам, слушает ее в день новолуния или полнолуния, хранитель Земли, он тем самым ублаготворит своих предков и праотцов. Итак, ты все услышал о достоинствах Бхарата-варши, там, где мы сейчас живем.

Махабхарата, Бхишма-парва, © _Уттама-бхакти_, 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В Книге о Кришне мы читаем, что приданое дочери царя Нагнаджита включало 90 млн. лошадей и еще в сто раз больше рабов. Современные исследователи истолковывают подобные тексты как «индуистскую мифологию» или безудержную фантазию. Однако, как мы уже говорили, такая интерпретация противоречит очевидным данным, говорящим о серьезности и важности изложения ведической литературы. 

Мы же полагаем, что такие сверхбольшие числа относятся к событиям, происходящим в высших областях Земли, которые были доступны людям тех времен (конец Двапара-юги). Такая же идея о прямом контакте людей с высшими мирами и их обитателями в прошедшие времена присутствует во многих культурах мира (SH). Часто упоминается, что этот контакт был нарушен в далеком прошлом падением, которое обрекло людей на жизнь, полную лишений в отчуждении от Космоса.  

Примером может служить грехопадение Адама и Евы в иудейско-христианской традиции. Однако ведическая литература, похоже, относится к временам до грехопадения. Хотя в ней описывается деградация человеческого общества в век Кали, однако, в описаниях событий и деяний, возможность связи с высшим миром считается само собой разумеющейся.   

В Шримад–Бхагаватам 6.10.16 Шрила Прабхупада заметил, что битва между Индрой и Вритрасурой была не на реке Нармада в Индии, как можно понять из текста, а вблизи ее небесного двойника. По его словам «пять святых рек Индии — Ганга, Ямуна, Нармада, Кавери и Кришна — все имеют небесную природу. Как и Ганга, река Нармада течет среди высших планетных систем».   

Для того, чтобы это было возможно, связь между видимой наземной рекой и её небесным двойником должна существовать в высших измерениях. Точно также, В Шримад–Бхагаватам 3.21.35 Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что Брахмаварта, управляемая Свайамбхувой Ману, в одних местах упоминается как область в Индии, а в других — как расположенная на Брахмалоке.   

Он говорит: «Многие места на Земле известны также и в высших планетарных системах. Там есть Дварака, Вриндавана, Матхура, но они неизменно находятся на Кришналоке». Таким образом, область в Индии на нашей Земле может соответствовать в многомерном пространстве части Брахмаолки. Такое отождествление областей Земли с Бху–мандалой многократно подчеркивается Шрилой Прабхупадой и является традиционным для Бхагаватам.   

Вот некоторые примеры: 

1) «Бхумасварга [которая соответствует остальным восьми варшам Джамбудвипы, за исключением Бхарата–варши] иногда трактуется как область в Бхарата–варше, известная под названием Кашмир» (ШБ 5.17.11)   

2) Говорят, что Шивалока предположительно находится вблизи Гималайских гор (ШБ 4.24.22). 

3) Народ полубога Куверы, якши, обычно ассоциируется с одним из гималайских горных народов, наподобие тибетцев. (ШБ 4.10.5) 

4) Слова аманасаакалат, что означает «до горы Манаса» переводятся, как относящиеся к арктической области. (ШБ 4.16.14) 

5) «Сапта-двипа — название семи великих островов или континентов на поверхности Земли: Азия, Европа, Африка, Северная Америка, Южная Америка, Австралия и Океания» (ШБ 4.21.12), а также (ШБ 3.21.2 и TLC, р.80).   

Мы полагаем, что идентификация такого рода либо прямо указывает на существующую в высших измерениях связь между земными и звездными областями, либо говорят о существовании традиций древнего восприятия Земли как высшего мира. Так, например, Господь Шива всегда ассоциируется с Гималаями, и в ведической литературе существует множество рассказов о его деяниях в Гималаях. 

Следовательно, естественно будет предположить, что Гималаи являются обителью Господа Шивы, где он может быть доступен продвинутым йогам. Конечно, мы не можем рассматривать Шивалоку или Cаптадвипу как трехмерные земные области, доступные нашему обычному восприятию.  В астрономических сиддхантах также части Бху–мандалы иногда идентифицируются с земной поверхностью. 

Так например, Сурья–сиддханты описывают гору Меру как небольшую гору на Северном Полюсе, а Сиддханта–широмани размещает семь двип в Южном полушарии.   В своем комментарии к СС АL5. III и ЧЧ. Мадхья 20.218  Шрила Прабхупада цитирует описание семи двип из Сиддханташиромани. Так как Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур также цитирует это место в своем комментарии к Чайтанья-чаритамрите, мы приведем его здесь. 

«Большинство ученых астрономов утверждают, что Джамбудвипа занимает все Северное полушарие, лежащее к северу от соленого моря; а остальные шесть двип и семь океанов... лежат в южном полушарии». К югу от экватора лежит соленый океан, а к югу от него молочый... где находится любимая резиденция вездесущего Васудевы, к чьим лотосным стопам Брахма и все боги склоняются в почтении. 

За пределами молочного океана лежат океаны творога, топленого масла, сахарного сиропа и вина, и наконец, последнее — океан сладкой воды, окружающий Вадаванапу. Паталалоки, или адские миры образуют внутреннюю поверхность земной сферы.(SSB 1, р.116)» Следует заметить, что эта выдержка из Сиддханта–широмани описывает соответствие между земным шаром и Бху–мандалой, которое может быть выражено в математической форме. 

Точки плоскости Бху–мандалы могут быть отображены на поверхность Земли с помощью стереографической проекции. Это стандартная проекция, принятая в картографии, позволяет изобразить на плоскости континенты, находящиеся на шарообразной земной поверхности. В нашем случае можно использовать модифицированную полярную стереографическую проекцию, которая отображает Северный Полюс Земли в центральную точку плоскости, а земные параллельные в равностоящие концентрические окружности на плоскости. Возможно выбрать такую проекцию, что: 

1) Траектория Солнца в Пушкарадвипе отобразится в тропик Козерога (см. раздел 3.d) 
2) Шесть двип, окружающих Джамбудвипу отобразятся в полоски, вытянутые вдоль параллелей. 
3) Экватор рассекает соленый океан как раз между Джамбудвипой. Джамбудвипа, таким образом лежит в северном полушарии. 
4) Основание горы Меру отображается на полярный круг, гора Меру, таким образом, занимает арктическую полярную область. 

Такое соответствие находится в согласии с описанием двип в Сиддханта-широмани и со сведениями о жизни полубогов на горе Меру, имеющимися в Сурья–сиддханте. 

Эти сведения говорят, что продолжительность дня и ночи у полубогов равны шести месяцам, а восход и заход совпадают с днями весеннего и осеннего равноденствия (SS p.81), как это и есть за Полярным кругом. Возникает вопрос, в чем смысл проекции Бху–мандалы на земной шар? Мы не можем считать его буквальным описанием Земли, так континенты Северного полушария никак не представляются концентрическими кругами. 

Возможно такое отображение описывает реальные связи в высших измерениях между Землей и областями Бху–мандалы. Таково было мнение Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и Шрилы Прабхупады как его последователя. Однако, так как авторы астрономических сиддхант часто выражают сомнения относительно космологии Пуран, весьма вероятно, что для них проекция означает всего лишь искусственную попытку втеснить эту космологию в трехмерные рамки и таким образом придать ей практический смысл. 

Следовательно, мы полагаем, что хотя такие известные индийские астрономы, как Бхаскарачарья искренне сохраняли ведические традиции астрономии, их понимание ведической космологии было, тем не менее, несовершенным. Они не понимали многомерную природу структур, подобных Бху–мандале, и следовательно фокусировали свое внимание на тех особенностях ведической астрономии, которые легко могли быть истолкованы с позиции трехмерного опыта. В последние века многие вайшнавы заходили в тупик в попытках осознать связь между Бху–мандалой и известным нам земным шаром.   

Это иллюстрируется в приложении 1, где мы приводим работу вайшнавского комментатора Вамсидхары, посвященную этому вопросу. Если дошедшая до нас ведическая литература содержит материалы, относящиеся ко временам, когда люди непосредственно могли наблюдать многомерную реальность, то неудивительно, что многие вещи там кажутся нам дикими с нашего грубого чувственного опыта. Следовательно, имеет смысл последовать примеру ачарьев и просто принять эти вещи на веру. Возможно, тогда с течением времени придет дальнейшее виденье

Взято из _Ричард Томпсон_ Ведическая космография и астрономия

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> О мой господин, когда Махараджа Прияврата объезжал мир на своей сияющей колеснице, ее колеса проложили семь борозд, в которых возникли семь океанов. Эти семь океанов делят Бху-мандалу на семь континентов (сапта-дв?па — семи островов. Ты уже упомянул названия, размеры и отличительные признаки этих континентов, а теперь я хотел бы узнать о них более подробно. Будь добр, исполни мое желание.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/5/16/2


интересно что двипа - это не только остров, но и планета или даже планетная система:



> дв?па — и других планетных систем — ШБ 5.26.40
> дв?па — различные планеты — ШБ 6.1.5
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/synonyms...B8%D0%BF%D0%B0


может быть наши 7 континентов Земли - это тоже разные планеты? разные планетные системы?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> интересно что двипа - это не только остров, но и планета или даже планетная система


 Двипа это букв. две воды, вода с двух сторон, а если речь о настоящем острове, шаре или планете, то для ясности калиюжного читателя, скорее всего, должна быть сарвапа - вода со всех сторон

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но о чём бы ни заходила речь, Прабхупада всегда учил преданных тому, как воспринимать окружающий мир с духовной точки зрения. Тем самым он являл им и собственную чистоту и человеколюбие. Когда один преданный, что Бальбоа был первым человеком, увидевшим Тихий океан, Прабхупада сначала, казалось, удивился, а через миг усмехнулся:
- Люди были здесь и до него. Они просто этого не знают. Тихий и Атлантический океаны упоминаются в "Кумара-самбхаве", книге Калидаса Кави. Все океаны упоминаются,  и Тихий,  и Атлантический. Но эти глупцы ничего не знают. 
Они заявляют: "Я первооткрыватель"! Как будто до них никого не было. Представляете?

Сан-Диего, 27 июля 1975 года
Сатсварупа дас Госвами. Прабхупада-лиламрита, том 3, стр.468

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Интересен тот факт,что еще недавно Индией называли всю часть современной Индонезии.Да и перебраться в Америку (эмигрировать) было не проблемно.



А вот современная медаль



Не все так просто.Даже современная Ямуна протекает сейчас не там,где протекала еще 500 лет назад.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Старинная карта мира  .Видно,что Северная Америка и Россия не имеют между собой пролива.


http://history-maps.ru/pictures/all_17/u_6/g_5/s_5/

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Старинная карта мира  .Видно,что Северная Америка и Россия не имеют между собой пролива.
> 
> 
> http://history-maps.ru/pictures/all_17/u_6/g_5/s_5/


Европейцы тогда не знали о существовании этого пролива

----------

